# Körper metallig erscheinen lassen ?



## C4T (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich würde gerne einer Person einen Metalleffekt geben. Sprich, arme, beine etc. sollen so aussehen, als wären sie aus Metall.
Bei Objekten usw. ist das alles ja kein Problem, aber einen Menschen so hinzubiegen, das bereitet mir doch Kopfschmerzen.
Kann mir da jeman behilflich sein ?

Gruss,
C4T


----------



## King Euro (28. Juni 2004)

Ich habe ihn einfach mit dem Lasso ausgeschnitten, danach in eine neue Ebene kopiert und dann den Chrome Filter drauf gelegt, noch ein bisschen eingestellt.
fertig
Ich hoffe das hilft


----------



## C4T (28. Juni 2004)

Hmmmm, gute Idee, sieht aber nicht realistisch genug aus.
Soll irgendwie wie gepanzertes Metall oder so aussehen.
So Cyborg mässig.


----------



## King Euro (28. Juni 2004)

Ich habe eine Technik-Textur in eine neue Ebene gelegt und 50% Deckkraft gestellt. Jetzt habe ich es die Textur der Form des Hundes angepasst (mit dem Lasso). Als letztes habe ich noch ein wenig mit den "Abgeflache Kanten" gespielt... fertig.
Sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, aber vieleicht reicht es ja.

:edit:
da könnte man ja dann vieleicht auch noch mit ein wenig glanz arbeiten, habe ich aber nicht gemacht.


----------



## King Euro (28. Juni 2004)

Grafik vergessen


----------



## C4T (28. Juni 2004)

Sorry, aber ich glaube ich mein nen anderen Effekt, bzw. es sieht komplett anderst aus.
Ich hatte hier im Forum mal ein Bild gesehen, das genau mein Fall war.
Leider finde ich es nicht mehr. 
Habe jetzt ewig gesucht, finde den Thread aber nicht mehr 
Auf dem Bild war eine Frau von hinten abgebildet.
Der Körper war Goldmetallig (bissl Dirt-Style) und an einigen Stellen war die Oberfläche aufgekratzt. Dort war ein Barcode und ein Nick zu sehen.

Ich will quasi aus nem normalen Bild, einen realistisch aussehenden Metallüberzug über die Haut legen.
Ich weis jetzt nicht ob es in meinem Beispiel mit Photoshop gemacht wurde, oder mit einem 3D Programm.


----------



## Fineas (28. Juni 2004)

Also eine "schnelle" Alternative wäre noch folgendes:

- Original in SW wandeln (gibts jede Menge Infos zu)
- Ebene duplizieren
- duplizierte Ebene (die da drüber) invertieren (STRG-i)
- ein jetzt verschiedene Ebenenmodi ausprobieren ... bei mir klappt Differenz am besten (fertig rechtes Bild)
- zur Verbesserung lässt sich noch mit den Beleuchtungseffekten arbeiten
- zu den Beleuchtungseffekten:
- Das (Zwischen)Ergebnis (rechtes Bild) komplett markieren, STRG-A und kopieren STRG-C
- in die Kanälepalette wechseln
- neunen Kanal anlegen
- Bild mit STRG-V einfügen
- zurück zur Ebenenpalette (es sollte nur noch eine Ebene da sein, falls noch nicht entsprechend reduzieren)
- Filter -> Rendering -> Beleuchtungseffekte
- jetzt nach eigenem Ermessen das Bild mit einem Spot bestraheln - wichtig: den kopierten Kanlal ganz unten als Reliefkanal einstellen
- fertig


----------



## C4T (28. Juni 2004)

Wow, das sieht ja schonmal ziemlich gut aus.
Muss ich gleich mal probieren.
Thanks

EDIT
Ok, klappt doch noch nicht so ganz.
Nach dem Invertieren, hast du dann noch irgendwie ne Textur drübergelegt ?
Wenn ja, welche war denn das ?


----------



## Fineas (29. Juni 2004)

Keine Textur, alles nur Ebenen- und Beleuchtungseffekte. Letztere sind oben noch mal angemerkt, ansonsten noch ein Verfahren für recht brauchbare Ergebnisse.

- SW-Bild auf der untersten Ebene
- untereste Ebene duplizieren
- auf der darüberliegenden Ebene Bild invertieren, Ebenenmodus abdunkeln
- Ebene duplizieren
- auf der neu darüber liegenden Ebene Helligkeit hochdrehen (gibts verschiedene Methoden, auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehe, sieht man ja am Bild)
- diese oberste Ebene nun Ebenenmodus Ineinanderkopieren

fertig mit passablem Ergbenis.

... nochmal die 3 Ebenen zur Verdeutlichung:


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht kann dir auch dieses Tutorial helfen, anstelle einer Steintextur müsstest du dann eine Stahltextur verwenden.


----------



## prax (29. Juni 2004)

WOW! Auf der Seite gibts echt mega superklasse Tutorials.


----------



## C4T (29. Juni 2004)

Jo, die Seite is echt cool !
Das Tutorial ist gut, aber je nach Bild, kann man das nicht immer umsetzen.
Aber ich werde es trotzdem versuchen.
Ich sach ma dankeschön.

Gruss,
C4T


----------

